# MSI pay issues



## J&A Services (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey all! We all know that MSI pays very late, they say 60 days. They owe us thousands and sent us a $30 check 2 weeks ago! Obviously we are rejecting all of their work. I am kind of wondering if they will ever pay? We have ALOT of work over 90 days with out pay now.

Anyone else experiencing this too?:crying


----------



## ScrewGuard (Sep 3, 2018)

Sorry to Hear. I wish we were just paid what we have worked for. There should be more regulation of these nationals.


----------



## cpropertysolutions (Nov 29, 2017)

We have just recently experienced the same issue. Giving them 1 week to get caught up before filing a bunch of liens.


----------



## pinnacle (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes, I had several work orders older than 90 days. Talked to so many coordinators that gave me the run around. I refuse to accept any new work orders from them. This is the only company I’ve had these sort issues with.


----------



## cpropertysolutions (Nov 29, 2017)

Pinnacle if you work for others be prepared for all sort of craziness. I am thinking that they are all in trouble. This has been our worst year ever as far as nationals are concerned. At one time I processed for 8 companies in our coverage area. At the end of today we are down to 3 and 1 has very little work.


----------



## cpropertysolutions (Nov 29, 2017)

We did receive a check today covering several old invoices. By far the longest we have ever had to wait but in the end they paid.


----------



## Wapitips (Oct 24, 2018)

Who did you get in contact with to try to get paid? We also have invoices out 110 days and it seems that no matter what we turn in when we close out a work order it is kicked out for something or other. Our VM is very, very helpful and tries to take care of our complaints but he is only one person.

Thank you,


----------



## Wapitips (Oct 24, 2018)

Does anyone have any new updates on payment from MSI? We still have never been paid.


----------



## ctleads (Jan 9, 2019)

*Leave*

I had signed up with them last year and was only able to deal with the slow payment process for about 6-8 months and then I has to call it quits. There is no way to survive waiting over 3-4 months for payments.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2019)

MSI invoices the Banks when you complete the work orders and they complete their internal QC. The majority of the Banks will issue MSI payment within days of receiving the invoice. There is no excuse that MSI is withholding payments. Banks cannot transfer titles with property liens. File your mechanic liens in the Banks name. I suspect MSI has diverted money on their acquisition of Williams and Williams (auction company)


----------



## tamaras (Jan 14, 2019)

How do y'all do the liens thing? we are owe over 6,000 in late invoices. Please help.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2019)

You will also need to check your State Laws on the timeframe to file a mechanics lien. I suspect the majority of the contractors would fall under subcontractors status which lessens the time to file. Standard is 90 days from the date the work was completed. Time is imperative. Banks do not want negative exposure causing reputational risk.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Best source of reliable information is going to be your local courthouse. They will know the laws and have all the forms you'll need too. Good Luck.


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

*For what it's worth*



J&A Services said:


> Hey all! We all know that MSI pays very late, they say 60 days. They owe us thousands and sent us a $30 check 2 weeks ago! Obviously we are rejecting all of their work. I am kind of wondering if they will ever pay? We have ALOT of work over 90 days with out pay now.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this too?:crying



For what it's worth, you may want to go back and read your agreement with them.


----------



## ShameonThem (Jan 17, 2019)

PM Me I will help you get your $$$ Back!


----------



## ShameonThem (Jan 17, 2019)

tamaras said:


> How do y'all do the liens thing? we are owe over 6,000 in late invoices. Please help.



PM me I will help you get your money back.


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

ShameonThem said:


> PM me I will help you get your money back.



You do realize that Pmming and reaching out to you for collections could potentially be a violation of their agreement and cause them more harm... it's like the can of worms you never knew about- you don't want to open it.


----------



## ShameonThem (Jan 17, 2019)

*The Truth*

Im sure thats what they want you to think. As to their lopsided contracts , I would re read those and take them to an attorney. They use scare tactics just like this so that you feel handcuffed. 
Bear - you sound like you work in house with one. I use to for 5 years and I carried out all of their dirty missons on backcharging for nor reason but to increase our profits. They are robbers and I know exactly what steps to take to make sure they pay you 100% of your money back. I am going to make the details free and public everywhere and I am working on a marketing campaign and email campaign that will send the details to ALLOT of workers and the Nationals WILL BE HELD RESPONSIBLE! I WILL SINGLE HANDEDLY CHANGE THIS INDUSTRY WITH THE KNOWLEDGE I WILL BE GIVING OUT EVERYWHERE FOR FREE.

IF THEY WILL NOT CHANGE THEIR UNREGULATED / UNETHICAL AND BIAS INTERNAL SYSTEMS THEY WILL LOSE THE CONTRACT TO COMPANIES THAT ARE REGULATING THEMSELVES ETHICALLY! MAKE SURE THIS REACHES SAFEGUARD!


----------



## ShameonThem (Jan 17, 2019)

Look at all Bears posts...... 
He defends the Nationals ,,,, hmmmmmm


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

ShameonThem said:


> Look at all Bears posts......
> He defends the Nationals ,,,, hmmmmmm


No. 

I do respect nationals that are good to contractors and honest. that's fair, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Bear said:


> No.
> 
> I do respect nationals that are good to contractors and honest. that's fair, wouldn't you agree?


I would not agree with your premise that they actually exist. Name one?....supporting examples or reasoning?


----------



## cpropertysolutions (Nov 29, 2017)

I find it difficult to work with any of the nationals these days. And I have only a couple left that I will do anything for. MSI is no longer one of them.

I had some work orders closing in on the 90 day time and had been lied to a few times about getting paid. We called on day 88 to try 1 last attempt before filing. The lady that we spoke to at MSI actually said we should file a lien to protect us. So we did file. The day after they signed for their certified letter sent by the court a check was cut and sent to us. We waited for it to clear, released the lien, and told them never again....

DO NOT WORRY about that contract.... My attorney said it was null and void when they chose to not pay us as agreed upon. So if you want your money, file away.


----------



## pinnacle (Nov 13, 2015)

I took work again from MSI, I didn’t learn the first time after hounding them to pay me. This time took 4 months to get paid. I did receive a check for what they owed. But I had to call and email almost daily. I did threaten with a lien too. Keep calling and emailing!!


----------



## ShameonThem (Jan 17, 2019)

You cannot threaten them, everyone does. Jut put up liens and go after them by finding out who the real client is and call them. Call the realtor for the homes you haven't been paid for and tell the realtors that you are filing liens. Then they will take you serious because you are affecting their ability to get more work. The Nationals are unregulated and make their own bias internal systems. The back charges and no charge orders are coming from the Nationals Vendor Managers, they do not come from the original client. They are all scammers. They bid super low on the contracts so that they get them because the winner of the contract is always the lowest bidder. Then they have to do the work at that cost and have to make a profit so they do this by using subcontractors as their little piggy banks to get work done for free. They are crooks and they are going to fall. I am personally going to make sure of it with my mass email and marketing campaigns. They are not doing what they are supposed to be doing when they sign a contract with whomever they get work from. So you have to report what they are doing to the original source or they think everything is fine. There are very strict contracts the Nationals sign and they should not be back charging and no charging. What the Nationals are doing is illegal and white collar crime and they deserve to go to jail for all the harm that they caused people. I also have a list of names that will be sent out so they are not going to be able to hide and everyone is going to know who they are and what they have done. I'm just getting started.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2019)

One of MSI clients just received a large servicing contract. MSI will be looking for contractors to do work which they will not pay you! Do not take work from them. MSI ha no reason not to pay their contractors. I suspect MSI will have challenges managing the upcoming work loads for grass cuts and inspections.


----------



## brooks (Jan 15, 2014)

I worked for MSI for about 5 years. Not a lot of volume, but always paid on time until last year. They owed me about $3,000 and a check would never come. The majority of that came from one property. So I emailed everyone I had an email to, and threatened a lien. About 1 week later I received a check. I have never done business with them since. I just recently received a work order from another company for that same property. So it appears MSI lost that property and probably others.


----------



## cleanupguy (Jun 20, 2017)

something else to do before a lien, find out who the bank that owns the house and contract them directly. be very polite and professional as the mortgage company doesn't know this is going on. inform them that you haven't been paid for work, and you are giving them a curtesy call before taking further action. you will get your money. MSI has the money, do what you have to do to collect.


----------

